# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) >  انواع CMS OPen Source و مقایسه آنها

## pixar1385

دوستان این یک فهرست از انواع سی ام اس CMS است که می خواستم در موردشون بحث بشه که هر کدوم چی هستند و چی کار می کنند .


*شرح CMS ها و برنامه های رایگان :*


*Fantastico* De luxeRV Site Builder*Joomla* 1.5Joomla Open Source*Mambo*PHP NukeB2evolutionNucleusNoahs ClassifiedsDrupal*Soft Aculous*Word Search PuzzleMultiplayer CheckerspoMMoWebinsta MaillisteggBlogCoppermine*Tiny WebGallery*LinPHAAdvanced Pollphp CollabNetOfficeImpleoKplaylistphpLDPunBBHesk
*WordPress*WordPress MuPHP WCMSPHP Web SiteSite FrameTYPO3XoopsZikulaAdvanced Poll*Help Center Live*osTicketPerl DeskSquirrel MailccMailWebSite Bakercj Dynamic PollPiwigosNewsPHP ShopPliggModXPixel PostWebid*PHP Online*XMBPresta Shopphp Book
*PHP Support Tickets*phpBBSMFCube CartOS CommerceZen CartFAQ Master FlexAccountLab PlusphpCoinPHPWikiPHPauctionDokuWikiMediaWikiOpen BlogPMWikiKAMadsphp File NavigatorEasy PollSimple PHP PollLittle PollSerendipityphpScheduleITAdvanced GuesBookExo PHP DeskIQDeskphp My FAQ*Claroline*
GalleryPHPListLime Survey*4Image Gallery*phpESPdotProjectPHProjektTemplates ExpressMoodleOpen RealtyOpenXText PatternPHPadsBlackNova TradersShadow RisingphpiCalendarDolphinAEF*WhmCS*FreeWayOpen CartUseBBAardvark Top SitesBella BookCodeIgniterElggLazarus
soholaunch Pro Edition*PHP Form Generator*TikiWiki CMS GroupwareDew New PHP LinksWeb CalendarGeeklogCoppermine Photo GallerySupport Logic HelpdeskSupport Services ManagerCraftySyntax Live HelpZen Photo*PHP Album*Mantis Bug TrackerSugar CRMMagentoProject PierShutterFluxBBMyBBPixieRicerGBookVX Guest BookPodcast GeneratorPhorumLifeTypeOpen Web MessengerDotClear


منبع : http://www.webafrooz.com/hosting.php#2

----------


## meysamm

خوب این لیست که خیلی طولانیه! و بحث در مورد هر کدوم از این نرم افزارها طولانی تر!
اما میشه هر مجموعه از نرم افزارهای این لیست رو تو یه گروه خاص قرار داد مثلا phpbb ,smf ,... تو گروه انجمن یا forum ها!
گروه ها هم خوشون خیلی مفصل اند معروفترین اعضا دسته بندی تا جایی که حضور ذهن دارم ایناست:
CMS
Forum
Blogging
E-Commerce
E-Learning
Ticket
...

که هر کدوم اسمشون نشون میده این نوع از نرم افزارها چی کار می کنند

----------


## mohsen-sh

سلام به دوستان
میبخشید کسی قالب همین سایت رو برای وی بولتن داره؟
ممنون میشم آدرسشو کسی بده

----------


## elecfa

> سلام به دوستان
> میبخشید کسی قالب همین سایت رو برای وی بولتن داره؟
> ممنون میشم آدرسشو کسی بده


سلام
قالب این سایت ، قالب default وی بولتین هست .
موفق باشی

----------


## mohsen-sh

> سلام
> قالب این سایت ، قالب default وی بولتین هست .
> موفق باشی


ممنون یعنی من vbulletin چند رو نصب کتنم که این قالب رو داشته باشم؟
من از vBulletin.Suite.v4.Gold رو نصب کردم ولی این قالب رو نداشت
اگه باید تنظیماتی انجام بدم تا قالبی شبیه به همین سایت رو داشته باشم لطف کنید بگید ممنون میشم

----------


## elecfa

> ممنون یعنی من vbulletin چند رو نصب کتنم که این قالب رو داشته باشم؟
> من از vBulletin.Suite.v4.Gold رو نصب کردم ولی این قالب رو نداشت
> اگه باید تنظیماتی انجام بدم تا قالبی شبیه به همین سایت رو داشته باشم لطف کنید بگید ممنون میشم


سلام
شما می توانید آخرین نسخه وی بولتین ( به همراه این قالب ) و قالب های دیگری را از سایت vbskin.ir دانلود نمایید .
اگر مشکلی بود بفرمایید .

----------


## mohsen-sh

> سلام
> شما می توانید آخرین نسخه وی بولتین ( به همراه این قالب ) و قالب های دیگری را از سایت vbskin.ir دانلود نمایید .
> اگر مشکلی بود بفرمایید .


ممنون
باید 3.8 رو دانلود میکردم
لطف کردی

----------


## sonixax

یکی از CMS های خیلی خوب که شما معرفی نکردید E107 هستش .

----------


## serojjamali

سلام 
کسی اموزش moodle و  typo3 
اگه داره بزاره 
ممنون میشم

----------


## kiarayan

به نظر من جوملا بهترین است

----------


## mohsen-sh

من میخاستم از یکی از این فروشگاه های رایگان برای یه شرکت استفاده کنم
ولی میخام به بانک برای پرداخت متصل باشه
میخاستم بدونم از کدوم سی ام اس استفاده کنم که امکان اضافه کردن پرداخت بانک رو داشته باشه؟

----------


## ghasemweb

کسی در مورد b2evolution اطلاعاتی داره؟ سوالاتی دارم که نیاز به کسی داره که با این CMS کار کرده باشه

----------


## hamiii

جای cmsهای بدون دیتابیس خالیه.

----------


## ghasemweb

نبود کسی؟

لینک هم بدید قبوله!!

----------

